# Short esters



## steelslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

You have 6 areas you pin and you want to run a short ester cycle and pin ED. how long should you go before you give your body a break from injections. I also use 25g pin, and currently running 75mg ed of test p/ npp/ mast p blend, it's a total of 225mg in 1.5ml. The gear is form AMA, just to let you know i have real good shit and it is smooth and has minimal pip. The area I pin are, delt, quad, glute. Thanks


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure what your question is. Are you asking how long should it be before you pin the same site again?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

I usually go left ass , right ass , shoulders 1 pin each on same day then back to left ass .  That ED injects . For me 3 cc in the ass then 1 1/2 cc in each shoulder . Hope this helps brother ... I think everybody has diff comfort spots


----------



## steelslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, that makes good sense. How about how long of a ED cycle can you go before you build up too much scar tissue , or you can do a 12 week ED cycle no prop.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

Me personally > forever lol . I have scar tissue already and it doesnt affect me at all . Just keep those pinz sharp


----------



## steelslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Not sure what your question is. Are you asking how long should it be before you pin the same site again?



Yea, and how long of a cycle you can do before you need to give your injection area a break. or pin ED as long as you want, because you dont have to give your muscle a break from pining.


----------



## steelslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Me personally > forever lol . I have scar tissue already and it doesnt affect me at all . Just keep those pinz sharp



Thanks man, that makes good sense. you really only have 3 area you pin? Do you ever pin the same area when their is already pip form a last injection?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2013)

No I wouldnt pin in same area if I have pain But havent had ANY pip in years . And yes I only pin in shoulders and ass . Those are my comfort zones . Years ago I would pin winny in my tri's but that was long time ago and was water based and all water based caused pip but those water based anything days are over


----------



## ROID (Jul 18, 2013)

Pecs aren't bad to pin.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Lats are great if you have a little beef. 

And 1.5 ml can go in your tris again with a little beef.

And I got three spots  on each quad. Two on each check.  

Expand your injection locations a litte


----------



## kboy (Jul 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Lats are great if you have a little beef.
> 
> And 1.5 ml can go in your tris again with a little beef.
> 
> ...



I wish I could pin my quads, it's hell for me. 1 out of 3 pins will mess me up and limp for a week I got a buddy toppin me because he said I was doing it wrong and didn't help.


----------



## kboy (Jul 18, 2013)

I only pin shoulders and glutes


----------



## s2h (Jul 18, 2013)

I only pin delts now...back and forth...i have 4 spots on each delt....up to 1.5ml is tops with ed frequency..

Scar tissue is bad from years of pinning...so 1.5 inch pins are needed...once I hear them pop thru the.scar tissue I'm gtg..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> I only pin delts now...back and forth...i have 4 spots on each delt....up to 1.5ml is tops with ed frequency..
> 
> Scar tissue is bad from years of pinning...so 1.5 inch pins are needed...once I hear them pop thru the.scar tissue I'm gtg..




Ha same here, been pinning delts for so long that its actually a little painful every time I pin. crack through the scar tissue and its smooth like butter.


----------



## AmM (Jul 19, 2013)

kboy said:


> I wish I could pin my quads, it's hell for me. 1 out of 3 pins will mess me up and limp for a week I got a buddy toppin me because he said I was doing it wrong and didn't help.



Do you bury the needle fast? I used to have the same problem with quads until I changed the way I pinned them. I used to bury it fast which resulted in hitting a nerve that would cripple me for 5-6 days. Now I push in slowly and if I hit a nerve I pull out slightly, wait a bit and keep pushing. If I still hit that nerve again I pull out and put on a new needle and try a different spot.

(Ass) 3 cc - 5 cc
(quads) up to 3 cc
(triceps) up to 2 cc
(delts) up to 2 cc


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 19, 2013)

I rotate delts, ventro glute, glutes and quads if needed. I usually don't need to pin quads unless I'm using Prop b/c it usually has a little pip that last a day or 3. I pin ED and haven't had any issues although its getting harder and harder to push the plunger while doing delts.


----------



## kboy (Jul 19, 2013)

AmM said:


> Do you bury the needle fast? I used to have the same problem with quads until I changed the way I pinned them. I used to bury it fast which resulted in hitting a nerve that would cripple me for 5-6 days. Now I push in slowly and if I hit a nerve I pull out slightly, wait a bit and keep pushing. If I still hit that nerve again I pull out and put on a new needle and try a different spot.
> 
> (Ass) 3 cc - 5 cc
> (quads) up to 3 cc
> ...



Ill try this next time I pin my left quad is the one that gives me problems, thanks brotha.


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm only pinning 3 times a week right now and still use both inner and outer quads, each delt, and each glute, constantly rotating.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 19, 2013)

after  a while you get these big knots of "scar tissue" but i think its just inflammation it goes away completely after a couple months


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 19, 2013)

kboy said:


> I wish I could pin my quads, it's hell for me. 1 out of 3 pins will mess me up and limp for a week I got a buddy toppin me because he said I was doing it wrong and didn't help.



something about quads makes me queezy .. plus i hit a nerve one time and it hurt like a bitch. i will never do quad again. 

i have done pecs and shoulders tho.. just remember to aspirate so you dont hit a vein, then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## steelslayer (Jul 20, 2013)

Good post guys!!!


----------

